# Do you need a sub plow guy and a shovel/ snowblower runner in SE MI



## snowbear3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey ya'll if anyones needs a sub plow guy and a shovel/ snowblower runner in SE MI around the plymouth, canton, northville, south lyon, milford, or livonia area let me know.

I have a 99 3/4ton x-cab long box ford with an 8' western blade.


Steve Fogoros 734-564-8991


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you still looking ???


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i know this post is anciennnnnt.....but are you looking to be a subcontractor this year?


----------



## snowbear3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I think that I got your call this morning. I'm still doing leaf clean-ups. Where would the jobs be??


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i didnt call you....im might be looking for a guy to hannnndle a couple of parking lots for us for plowing and sidewalks


----------



## snowbear3 (Dec 14, 2005)

I might be subing for another guy but please keep me informed as I will you. Thank you for responding so quickly.


Steve


----------



## snowbear3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do you still need a sub for plowing this year??????

Call me if you do 734-564-8991


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

snowbear3;426140 said:


> Do you still need a sub for plowing this year??????
> 
> Call me if you do 734-564-8991


I am running here is Canton Livonia and Ann Arbor. I might be looking for someone to do some work here in Canton and Livonia. Send me an email with what you are looking for hours wise, what equipment you have, and what you are looking for in pay.

[email protected]

Ryan Ahern


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Xpress2002,

You looking to take on any work in the Ann Arbor area? I have 2 small full service accounts I need to sub out in the area. Email me if you are interested. [email protected]


----------

